

Morin tastes own medicine - mikebo
http://ilikecode.wordpress.com/2013/05/07/morin-tastes-own-medicine/

======
kevinSuttle
Relevant:
[http://jesuschristsiliconvalley.tumblr.com/post/46539276780/...](http://jesuschristsiliconvalley.tumblr.com/post/46539276780/a-cunt-
and-his-iphone)

